
A biological basis for the 8-hour workday? - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/04/23/a.biological.basis.8.hour.workday
======
patio11
The 8 hour work day is a social construct, which is rare throughout human
history and unique to certain times and places. Japan has essentially never
had it. France doesn't have it today. It survives more due to social inertia
than anything else.

I've been kicking around a blog post on this for a while. (I am really not a
fan of the "work day", for any value of 8-hours.)

